# Bloodline Info?



## mcovington.tyson (Jul 28, 2009)

My Pit's Name is Tyson. Prior owner says bloodlines are Wallace/Tombstone. Any info. on these bloodlines?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The Wallace line is an old line and I'd be curious to see just how far back in the pedigree the previous owner is going to find it. Wallace in its pure form is supposed to be no more, so I'd be skeptical unless you know for sure. Richard Stratton talks about the line quite a bit in his books. Evidently the rednose dogs that the line is known for were kept mainly as an outcross, with Wallace's original stuff being small dark dogs.

As for Tombstone, he's probably referring to Patrick's Tombstone. Another link.

Both names refer to gamebred dogs.


----------



## mcovington.tyson (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm not sure if blood lines are 100%, based on what you said, but Tyson is a great dog.


----------

